# Traslocare vs trasferirsi



## Johnmango

Una amica mia mi ha detto che, devo usare "trasferirsi" per descrivere una persona che è spostato, per esempio, al'altra paese, e si usa "traslocare" quando si muove un oggetto. Voglio sapere se è vero?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo la mia esperienza e il mio "sesto senso" di madrelingua:
_Traslocare_ si usa quando si cambia casa e si portano con sé i mobili nella casa nuova.
_Trasferirsi _invece ha significato generalmente ristretto alla persona: significa cambiare casa. Non si sa che fine fanno i mobili. 

Si può dire che _traslocare_ è un sottoinsieme di _trasferirsi_. Mi farebbe piacere che altri confermassero o smentissero il senso che io do a queste due parole.

Non ho capito se la tua amica sostenga che _traslocare_ non va bene per le persone. Se dice così, secondo me sbaglia.


----------



## Einstein

Spesso nei programmi in TV tradotti dall'inglese sento _traslocare_ dove mi sembra più giusto _trasferirsi_. Motivo: in inglese è la stessa parola!
Sì, per me _traslocare_ è proprio il lavoro di cambiare casa, con tutta la fatica che ciò comporta, mentre se diciamo che la persona _si è trasferita_ vuol dire semplicemente che adesso vive ad un altro indirizzo.


----------



## Montesacro

MünchnerFax said:


> Si può dire che _traslocare_ è un sottoinsieme di _trasferirsi_. Mi farebbe piacere che altri confermassero o smentissero il senso che io do a queste due parole.


 
Confermo. 
Detto questo, _trasferirsi_ è un sottoinsieme di _traslocare_ e non viceversa


----------



## rocamadour

MünchnerFax said:


> Si può dire che _traslocare_ è un sottoinsieme di _trasferirsi_. Mi farebbe piacere che altri confermassero o smentissero il senso che io do a queste due parole.


 
Ciao MF!
Direi che con l'insiemistica sei riuscito a sintetizzare in modo molto efficiente il concetto! 
Anch'io uso i due verbi esattamente nel senso che tu hai spiegato.


----------



## Montesacro

Mmmh, nel mio post precedente ho scritto una bella frescaccia a proposito di insiemi. 
Col passare degli anni ci metto sempre più tempo a smaltire le ubriacature...


----------



## DavideV

Ciao a tutti!

Traslocare ha un senso meno generico ed indica l'atto di trasferire tutte le proprie cose dall'abitazione precedente a quella nuova.

Ci si può trasferire senza traslocare, ma non si può traslocare senza essersi trasferiti!

Spero di essere stato utile in questo mio primo post!


----------



## SunDraw

Benvenuto DavideV! 


DavideV said:


> Traslocare ha un senso meno generico ed indica l'atto di trasferire tutte le proprie cose dall'abitazione precedente a quella nuova.


Sottoscrivo. Direi che lo si usa solo e proprio quando si intende (e penso giusto a un'influenza del termine) con un_ *trasporto*_ di masserizie, quando si "fa il trasloco", affidandosi eventualmente a una ditta appunto di "Traslochi".


DavideV said:


> Ci si può trasferire senza traslocare, ma non si può traslocare senza essersi trasferiti!


Che spiega l'insiemistica "il gruppo di quelli che si trasferiscono, più generico, comprende ed è maggiore del gruppo di coloro che traslocano".

Sinonimi e altre disquisizioni:
Uno "si è trasferito": "se ne è andato a", "è andato ad abitare/vivere a" "si è spostato/stabilito a" ...con o senza gran trasloco.

"La Ditta ha cambiato Sede: si è trasferita a...", "ha trasferito la Sede a..."
(e normalmente* non* si parla di trasloco per una Ditta).

"Ho preso/fatto [su] armi e bagagli  e son partito", né era necessariamente un trasloco, ma certo uno spostamento di un certo impegno...

Mentre un "cambiar casa" si riferisce forse di più a un "traslocare". Ma ancora una volta piuttosto generico anche un "cambiare indirizzo"...

Notoriamente senza corrispondenza precisa reale, ma solo teorica, il "cambiare/portare/spostare la residenza", che usa un termine di valenza meramente formale (a valore legale).


----------



## scorpio1984

Ciao a tutti!!!

Scusate, io vorrei sapere qual'è la differenza fra "traslocare" e "trasferirsi", perché nel mio dizionario c'è la stessa traduzione per entrambe... allora non so se si possono usare indistintamente oppure no. Grazie mille! 

per favore, corregetemi tutti i miei errori, sto imparando. Grazie!


un bacio!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/traslocare


> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*traslocare*
> trasportare in un altro luogo





> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*trasferirsi*
> spostarsi, andare ad abitare in un altro luogo



Una persona si trasferisce in un altro luogo (senza mobili e proprietà)
Una persona trasloca in un altro luogo (porta con se tutto quello che possiede)

Nell'uso quotidiano molte persone confondono i due termini.


----------



## laurentius87

Paulfromitaly said:


> Una persona si trasferisce in un altro luogo (senza mobili e proprietà)
> Una persona trasloca in un altro luogo (porta con se tutto quello che possiede)
> 
> Nell'uso quotidiano molte persone confondono i due termini.




Uno potrebbe trasferirsi anche portandosi dei mobili, però.

Il Devoto-Oli dà come definizione di _traslocare_ «cambiare di sede, di residenza o di domicilio; trasferirsi; cambiare abitazione, andare ad abitare in un’altra casa», che coprirebbe anche il significato precedente.

Come dicevi giustamente, però, _traslocare_ richiama più l'idea di spostare degli oggetti in una nuova abitazione.


----------



## giovannino

C'è una bella spiegazione sintetica della differenza in un intervento di MF in una discussione precedente sullo stesso tema (link):



			
				MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> Traslocare si usa quando si cambia casa e si portano con sé i mobili nella casa nuova.
> Trasferirsi invece ha significato generalmente ristretto alla persona: significa cambiare casa. Non si sa che fine fanno i mobili.


----------



## infinite sadness

scorpio1984 said:


> Ciao a tutti!!!
> 
> Scusate, io vorrei sapere qual è la differenza fra "traslocare" e "trasferirsi", perché nel mio dizionario c'è la stessa traduzione per entrambe... allora non so se si possono usare indistintamente oppure no. Grazie mille!
> 
> per favore, corregetemi tutti i miei errori, sto imparando. Grazie!
> 
> 
> un bacio!


Aggiungo a quanto detto dagli altri che la parola trasferirsi non sempre  significa cambiare casa: per esempio, io mi sono trasferito a 20 km da casa ma non ho cambiato casa, faccio il pendolare.


----------



## marco.cur

Il trasloco è l'atto concreto di trasferire mobili e averi in un'altra dimora, con un idoneo mezzo di trasporto e carico o anche a piedi.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Aggiungo a quanto detto dagli altri che la parola trasferirsi non sempre  significa cambiare casa: per esempio, io mi sono trasferito a 20 km da casa ma non ho cambiato casa, faccio il pendolare.




È un indovinello? Sei bigamo?  Ti sei comprato un camper?





MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo la mia esperienza e il mio "sesto  senso" di madrelingua:
> _Traslocare_ si usa quando si cambia casa e si portano con sé i  mobili nella casa nuova.
> _Trasferirsi _invece ha significato generalmente ristretto alla  persona: significa cambiare casa. Non si sa che fine fanno i mobili.



Nell'uso comune dei verbi, se traslochi devi trasportare i mobili (con un camion, per es.), se ti trasferisci puoi lasciare i tuoi mobili nella prima casa o buttarli via, e ne compri dei nuovi per la seconda casa. Oppure ti trasferisci in un appartamento ammobiliato


----------



## infinite sadness

In realtà era un indovinello.
Se uno trasferisce la propria sede di lavoro si usa la parola "trasferirsi", però non è detto che debba cambiar casa.


----------



## ursu-lab

Scherzavo, però è meglio aggiungere (per i non madrelingua) che  nel caso di "trasferimento per lavoro" si dice "mi sono  trasferito" solo se hai un negozio o un'attività commerciale di tua proprietà. E "mi hanno trasferito" se sei lavoratore dipendente.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non sono pienamente d'accordo riguardo il lavoratore dipendente. Mi hanno trasferito va bene se il trasferimento è coattivo, ma se è a domanda io preferisco dire "mi sono trasferito" (ammetto che è incorretto ma è molto usato).


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, insomma, dipende da "chi" prende la decisione di trasferire.


----------



## linodor

Per quanto mi riguarda dire "mi hanno trasferito" sottintende che il trasferimento non è stato gradito e ci se ne lamenta.
"Mi sono trasferito" mi sembra più anodino, non chiarisce la dinamica del trasferimento.


----------

